# 7 H.P. Techumseh no fire



## sideburns95 (Jul 26, 2014)

As stated above I have an engine that does not have fire. I have put in new points and condenser , points gapped at .020 . The timing key is perfect. No breaks in any wires. I have checked the magneto with an ohm meter and it pegs the needle. I am using a known good spark plug. Magnets on flywheel are strong. I have also used a dollar bill rubbed between closed points to clean that surface. Disconnecting ground wires makes no difference.
I would appreciate any suggestions on what to try next. [email protected]

Thanks, John


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you use OEM parts?

No no no, currency isn't clean nor oil free. To clean point alcohol based spray cleaners are best suited. A clean piece of paper used to come with them years ago.

Even a bit of oil shouldn't affect them if they're new. A coil could be bad, especially if it pegs the meter as that could indicate a short circuit (less resistance). You could try a new coil, the internal (under the flywheel) coil is a 30560A.

Only 2 times I have seen in 40+ years of fixing things have I seen an engine I couldn't get spark on in a customary way. One was an really old Tec. 5.5 HP that after all ign. components being replaced, the flywheel magnets were just too weak - would jump a plug, but not a tester - flywheel was NLA. The other was a line trimmer with solid-state ign. about 2 months old, they threw it up into a dump truck. The shock f'ed up the magnet field (yes, impact to a magnet can disrupt it's field and strength). A new flywheel fixed that one.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

These older P&C ignitions on Tecumseh were very easy to ground out at the terminal where the condenser and kill switch lead attaches. Insure that there is no direct short to ground. 

You can use a continuity tester to check, just disconnect the coil ground wire from the condenser and position it where it's not touching any ground.

You can then test continuity from the terminal lug to ground. You can use this to tell if the points are making good contact as well. When the points are open, there should be no continuity, and of course when closed you should complete the circuit to ground.

99% of the time this will expose the issue, as it's usually either a short to ground or points that are not making good electrical contact.

Best of Luck... Let us know what you find... :thumbsup:

One other thing to note, if this engine has a removable cam lobe that actuates the points, make sure it's not installed upside down.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> One other thing to note, if this engine has a removable cam lobe that actuates the points, make sure it's not installed upside down.


Ooo, haven't seen that in a looooong time. Writing / pointer mark face outward.


----------

